# Lynnhaven



## fish all day (Aug 6, 2015)

Small round heads did in up with 100 crabs


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

That's a lot of crabs! If the fish don't cooperate rhis year, I'll be doing some crabbing.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I'm in town this week and thinking about hitting Lynnhaven, Back Bay, maybe the Banks. Might be worth busting out the crabbing gear from the sound of it.


----------



## fish all day (Aug 6, 2015)

They where filling coolers up one guy went home with two cooler and came back


----------



## luvfishing (May 19, 2015)

fish all day said:


> They where filling coolers up one guy went home with two cooler and came back


fish all day, I'm not familiar with this area. Where is this at? Is it on a pier? Thanks.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

I think he meant Lynnhaven Fishing Pier in Virginia Beach...according to their FB page they are doing very well with crabbing.


----------



## fish all day (Aug 6, 2015)

Sorry lynnhaven fishing pier


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I swung by the pier this morning--still lots of crabs and a few small roundhead. But the shocker to me was what the netters are getting: Spanish macs, pompano and shrimp! I just talked to the guys a few minutes ago and they said everything is crazy early. No better way to get tips on what's moving through than being friendly with a few comms.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Most of the crabs in that area this time of year are sponge crabs that are spending the summer dropping millions of eggs so hopefully that's not the ones that went home for dinner. VMRC states no keeping of sponge crabs from 17 March to 30 June for that reason.

Not sure how big the coolers were but VMRC states only 1 bushel and 2 dz. peelers per person per day and they read the internet too.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Matt I forgot to ask, but were you talking to Demetrius ??


----------



## lou1989 (Jul 19, 2005)

jay b said:


> Most of the crabs in that area this time of year are sponge crabs that are spending the summer dropping millions of eggs so hopefully that's not the ones that went home for dinner. VMRC states no keeping of sponge crabs from 17 March to 30 June for that reason.
> 
> Not sure how big the coolers were but VMRC states only 1 bushel and 2 dz. peelers per person per day and they read the internet too.


No, Only the dark sponge are illegal to keep.. but I encourage all sponge to be release tho.

http://www.mrc.state.va.us/regulations/sponge.shtm


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Could all this rain we've been having for the past month caused the fish to stay away from the shoreline?
It's been a ridiculous amount of rain...maybe 75% of the past 30 or so days has had rain. Maybe a tad higher percentage.


----------



## fish all day (Aug 6, 2015)

I did not keep any dark sponge crabs And I had one more person with me so some of the crabs was his


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

It's all good, just trying to keep fellow board members out of trouble. 

It's nice to see there are a lot more that know and follow the rules !! 

I used to help a friend run crab pots in the top of the Albemarle Sound where it's not salty enough to support sponge crabs but he/we would always throw back all of the Sallies, and only keep the Sookies.


----------

